
How to Split Equity Among Co-Founders - taytus
https://blog.ycombinator.com/splitting-equity-among-founders/
======
joncrane
Very nice. Short, clear, and reasoned.

I like the logic behind the equity split, and it's worth repeating that equity
split is a signal to investors about the relative value of the founders.

